# 656LS Activa - Blown Air



## Eddytheeagle (Sep 22, 2011)

I recently purchased a 2001 Eura Mobil 656LS Activa which is based on a Mercedes Sprinter 313CDi. For a vehicle with such impressive design and build quality I find the operating instructions very poor.

The heater unit is a Truma C6002 (I believe). It appears that this system is not itself capable of blowing cold air which I find useful on the odd occasion that we get a summer. However behind and between the driver's and passenger seats are two rocker switches which cause air to be blown by the system, even when the control panel and heating controls are switched off.

I can find nowhere in the instructions where these switches are mentioned. The dealer thinks that they are for use when driving and blow warm air heated by the engine block.

Does anyone have experience of this please? If so: 

Is the dealers advice correct?
Is this driven by the vehicle battery?
Could I use it to blow cold air when the engine is not running?
If so, is there a danger of draining the vehicle battery when doing so?

Any advice would be very much appreciated.

Eddy The Eagle


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If you turn the unit to gas and turn the gas off at the cylinder it will blow cold air but only at slow speed and frankly it is not much use.
You cannot of course get cold air if the water is hot as the air and water heating are connected.


----------



## snailfarm (Nov 26, 2012)

if its the same as mine, those rocker switches work the cab heater from a seperate matrix to warm the back of the van.
snail.


----------

